

How Rock Climbing Saved My Life, and Made Me a Better Software Developer - BenjaminCoe
http://www.benjamincoe.com/post/27210244020/how-rock-climbing-saved-my-life-and-made-me-a-better

======
BenjaminCoe
Anyone who knows me knows that rock climbing is a big part of my life. I hope
this post gives some insight into why it's such a passion of mine.

